# Beer Fragrance Oil



## Kamahido (Feb 7, 2018)

I was wondering what everyone's current favorite beer fragrace oils were


----------



## lsg (Feb 7, 2018)

I like Oatmeal Stout from Crafters Choice


----------



## amd (Feb 7, 2018)

I really like WSP's Oatmeal Stout, but it is a PITA to work with. Once my bottle is empty, I won't be ordering more. I did buy Summer Ale from WSP also, but it smells like the day after a frat party in soap. I couldn't give that soap away...

ETA: just saw LSG's comment. That's the same one I mention. It may be better in different soap formulas.


----------



## lsg (Feb 7, 2018)

So far, I haven't had any trouble with it.  I love the way it smells in cp soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 7, 2018)

NG's smells like 3 days after a frat party.   I sold them mostly as novelty and never made it again.  I just use beer as a water replacement and scent it in manly scents.


----------



## naranbaatar (Feb 7, 2018)

siberean cedar + mandarin + basil mix a bit of 3 of them does the trick


----------



## dibbles (Feb 7, 2018)

I may be weird about what scents I want to bathe with, but I don't want anything bakery, coffee or beer in the shower. For beer soaps, I used BB's cedar & saffron or tobacco & bay leaf, and also Nurture fire tree. I tend to give beer soaps to the guys. I like citrus with beer recipes as well.


----------



## Saranac (Feb 7, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> NG's smells like 3 days after a frat party.   I sold them mostly as novelty and never made it again.  I just use beer as a water replacement and scent it in manly scents.



I actually like this one.  I made and sold it at an Oktoberfest last year, and even those who _weren't _drunk liked it.

In cured CP soap, I think it smells more like toasted malt.  In liquid soap, it was definitely very fruity (strawberry?).  A little goes a long way in LS (it was very strong, and thickened by LS to the consistency of applesauce).


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 7, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I like citrus with beer recipes as well.


For some reason I seem to only scent my beer soaps with either Lime EO, or a grapefruit scent. For the Lime ones I use Bud Light Lime as the beer, and for the Grapefruit ones I either use the BLL or I use a grapefruit shanty. 
I've used other beers to soap with, but I like drinking them more than soaping with them, which is why I tend to use BLL for making soap with. Not worth keeping around to drink. LMAO (although I do like it in the summer)


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 7, 2018)

I’ve enjoyed oatmeal stout fromBB. It didn’t smell like beer to me but like a unisex something nice (been a while and I don’t think I have any bars left)


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 8, 2018)

I read the reviews on wsp’s site for the oatmeal stout and complaints of it accelerating badly
Is it workable for CP or is it one that needs to be HP?


----------



## jumpsa (Jun 9, 2018)

BB's oatmeal stout is popular for me. Also pepperberry from BB (which is being discontinued soon) makes a nice beer soap


----------



## amd (Jun 10, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> I read the reviews on wsp’s site for the oatmeal stout and complaints of it accelerating badly
> Is it workable for CP or is it one that needs to be HP?



It depends on your recipe? I'm not really sure... I have to HP mine because it accelerates so quickly, but I also use beer in this particular soap. I think either @snappyllama or @lsg uses it with no issues.

Slightly off topic but beer related... I use WSP Tuscan Cedarwood in a beer soap and it is a huge favorite with guys.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 11, 2018)

amd said:


> It depends on your recipe? I'm not really sure... I have to HP mine because it accelerates so quickly, but I also use beer in this particular soap. I think either @snappyllama or @lsg uses it with no issues.
> 
> Slightly off topic but beer related... I use WSP Tuscan Cedarwood in a beer soap and it is a huge favorite with guys.



Sorry that wasn't me.  My favorite FO for beer soaps is BB's Honey Ale. It doesn't smell great oob, but I think it smells pleasantly beer-ish without being overwhelming.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 12, 2018)

I've used Crafter's Choice Santa's Pipe FO and pushed it as a "beer and cigar bar".  It's actually pretty pleasant, with complex "peppery cherry" notes that work well with ale.

PM me if you want a soapable sample.  I'd be glad to share.

Hmmm, maybe I should make more beer batter.  Hubby just took Best of Show in another homebrew competition.  This way it will last longer!

ETA: Oops! Just saw the OP date on this!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 12, 2018)

My absolute favorite is the Beer FO from Natures garden.  Smells just like the real thing!

Sometimes I like to mix it with either bergamot, or the cowboy Fo from lonestar.  People love it.


----------

